# Help.. First birth!!



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

We got up this morning and found that our doe had given birth to 2 adorable babies ( a doeling and a buckling)!!!!! I have read sooooo much but now it's crunch time I don't know what I need to do. They seem fine though the smaller (doeling) does not seem to be drinking so we bottle fed her some colostrum from mom. She did not suck though which concerns me. How often should I try to feed? How do I check that there is something in her tummy? What else can I do for them? We did not find the afterbirth so should that be a concern? Mom seems fine and we gave molasses water and grain. I dipped the cords and they have a warm dry area... Please help jog my memory about all the good info I have read over the past year!! Thanks all.
View attachment 61978

Introducing Zale and Zaira ( I'll get better picks)

Sent on the go using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Of you put the doeling near mom does she try to find the teat?


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, but doesn't open her mouth


Sent on the go using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have any selenium gel or BoSe?


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I have BoSe but it's injectable not the paste. The baby doesn't suck, any advice?


Sent on the go using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bose is best. Give her an injectable dose. That will help the sucking reflex. 

Have you been able to get any colostrum down her?


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes we milked mom and gave her some to drink


Sent on the go using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful. 

The BoSe should do the trick then.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is a mini breed, give 1/4 cc. If large breed, give 1/2 cc of BoSe. If it has been less than 24 hours, you can also give B Complex orally.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good advice...keep working on baby to nurse...feed a little from the bottle if needed until she gets stronger..the BoSe will help with her sucking reflex..you can put honey on your finger and put it in her mouth, far back on her tongue to stimulate the sucking reflex...let her suck the honey off your finger a few times then try the nipple of a bottle with honey on it..once she gets that going..get her on moms teat..


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm out to BoSe and try the honey trick right now!! I'll keep y'all posted! 


Sent on the go using Goat Forum


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

I tried the honey and she did not suck but I did give 1/4cc of BoSe and we're waiting to see how that goes. Thanks a lot and I'll continue updates.
IMG_4863.JPG IMG_4864.JPG




Sent on the go using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How long has it been since you gave colostrum? If more than 2 hours, I would get more into her now.


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Just gave her a bit more right now but it was very little, how long should I wait before I try again?














Sent on the go using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much is a tiny bit? I would give her more in an hour if it is just a tiny bit.


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

By tiny I would say about a couple of cc's max. Thanks, I'll be back feeding her in another hour then so grateful for all the support!


Sent on the go using Goat Forum


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Have you considered tubing a few ounces of colostrum?
Sometimes they just need that extra help to get started. A few cc is a good start but tubing might be your next step if she doesn't start to get stronger.....


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, would tomorrow be too late to try tube feeding? I was tinkling about feeding her by bottle a few more times in order to see if she gets stronger, what do you think? Plus i'm a bit nervous about the tube feeding:worried:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need to do that now if you are going to do it. Is she getting any better about taking the bottle.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She needs a couple ounces. 30cc = 1 ounce. So syringe feeding will take a while. Tubing is necessary to give her the energy to suck


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

We just finished tube feeding (it took three of us to hold down a baby goat!) the doeling and indeed it wa an experience though it is satisfying to know she had food in her stomach and we have given her a push towards getting stronger. Thanks all. How much and how often should we be feeding her like this?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

How much does she weigh?
How much did you tube feed?
Is she in with you or still with mom where she could be drinking without you knowing?

Have you seen her poop yet?


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

She weighs about 3 pounds and we gave her a little more than an ounce of milk. She is out with mom and when we have watched she seems to bump mom but does not ever open her mouth. She doesn't even necessarily bump at the udder.

While tube feeding she poo'd what was tarry like meconium and she pee'd (of course all on me


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the formula is 3lbs x 16 ounces = 48 ounces divided by 10% = 4.8 ounces a day. This formula should be adjusted as she gains weight and as she get older she will need more than 10%. but for the first week or so this formula will prevent over feeding which is deadly. 

So about 5 ounces in a 24 hour period. Divide the ounces by the number of feedings you will be doing. Most people feed new borns every 2 hours.

Hopefully she will get with the program and start doing it on her own. Bottle feeding is exhausting.

You should be seeing her poop soon. Constipation is pretty common in newborns that don't want to latch on and can cause some real issues. They normally have a movement after their first good intake of colostrum.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Tubing can hurt their throats and discourage suckling......
Try the bottle first or try putting her on mom first... 
Tubing should be your last resort....

You got that the most important part done. Sit back, take a deep breath, ask someone to give a good pat on the back, and enjoy your new kids for a bit. 

Congrats


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

I just went out there and saw mama waking the kids up. I saw the doling bump mama and in the wrong spot so I moved her to the teets, and SHE LATCHED ON!!! She seemed to be sucking but the sucking did not seem too strong. At least she's getting it. We intend to feed her about an ounce by bottle and continue monitoring…what do you think?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyyy! Have you given her selenium yet? That should help her sucking get stronger. Woo hoo, that is great!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

If she were mine I would go ahead and feed her and continue to watch until she latches on good.
Congratulations it sounds like your hard work is paying off quickly. This is not always the case with our little goats. arty:


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you so much! Yes, we did give selenium earlier today. How often does it need to be given? And how do we know if she is being over or under fed as we can't know how much she is getting from suckling? I am afraid to bottle feed too much for fear of over feeding and afraid of not bottle feeding for fear of her not getting enough from mama! Is feeling the stomach a good enough indicator for the amount of milk she is taking in or should I continue to bottle feed a little at a time regardless? Sorry for all the questions, thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

When she is standing she should not look sunk in or pooched out. Her belly should be firm and flat. If her belly is pooching out then give her more time to digest that milk. The problem is if they don't digest the milk it sits in there and ferments and gets them sick. 
I don't give selenium so cant answer that sorry.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't give anymore Bo.Se. She should get the oil out of a 400 mg. vitamin E gelcap once a day for 3 days. This will help her body use the selenium that you already gave her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Tubing her was the right thing since she wouldn't take the bottle. And you see that it helped her  

Leave her with mom and just keep and eye on her belly. No need to tube as long as she is sucking some from mom. 

Little newborns do not need much milk at all - they take frequent litte meals. And I mean frequent.


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, I did notice this morning that she's doing that bump but not opening her mouth, again. I'll be bottle feeding and keeping an eye on her tummy as you said, hopefully she'll improve. She is quite strong though which is weird. Thanks again.


Sent on the go using Goat Forum


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

Mama goats tickle the tail and backside of the babies to encourage them to latch on. You can do this too. Put baby close to the teat then tickle her backside instead of trying to push her to it. Hope this tip helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks!!


Sent on the go using Goat Forum


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> If it is a mini breed, give 1/4 cc. If large breed, give 1/2 cc of BoSe. If it has been less than 24 hours, you can also give B Complex orally.


just curious, the BComplex you recommended to be given orally is is the same BComplex used for injectable or is it a different bottle?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the kid is less than 24 hours old, you can give the injectable orally. Goathiker gives this suggestion.


----------

